# [SOLVED] Nie ładuje modułów z /etc/conf.d/modules

## ramzes2008

Dlaczego system nie ładuje mi automatyczne podczas startu modułów, jak ładuje je przez modprobe to działają

w pliku /etc/conf.d/modules

mam

```
modules="vboxdrv vboxnetflt"

```

Last edited by ramzes2008 on Mon Aug 30, 2010 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Hm http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox moze to pomoc:

 *Quote:*   

> For baselayout-2: 
> 
> echo 'modules="${modules} vboxdrv"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules 
> 
> For baselayout-1: 
> ...

 

----------

## ramzes2008

robie dokładnie tak jak w 

```
Moduły jądra

Zazwyczaj gdy istniała potrzeba załadowania pewnych modułów automatycznie podczas uruchamiania systemu, były one umieszczone w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 razem z wybranymi parametrami. W baselayout-2 plik ten nie jest już używany. Zamiast niego wszystkie dodatkowe moduły ładowane podczas startu i ich parametry, niezależnie od wersji jądra, zostały umieszczone w pliku /etc/conf.d/modules.

Przykładem starego stylu konfiguracji będzie:

Listing 2.1: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ivtv

cx88_dvb video_br=2

Konwersja powyższego skutkować będzie poniższym:

Listing 2.2: /etc/conf.d/modules

# Moduły ładowane automatycznie podczas uruchamiania

modules_2_6="ivtv cx88_dvb"

# Parametry modułów

module_cx88_dvb_args_2_6="video_br=2"

W powyższych przykładach moduły i ich parametry będą działać jedynie na jądrach z serii 2.6. Nowy sposób konfiguracji pozwala na łatwą kontrolę nad modułami i ich parametrami bazującą na wersji jądra.

Bardziej szczegółowy przykład:

Listing 2.3: Szczegółowy przykład /etc/conf.d/modules

# Always load ochi1394 and ieee1394, no matter the kernel

version

modules="ohci1394 ieee1394"

# Only load tun and usbserial for 2.6.x series kernels

modules_2_6="tun usbserial"

# Only load cx88_dvb for 2.6.23 kernels

modules_2_6_23="cx88_dvb"

# Only load ivtv for 2.6.23-gentoo-r5

modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ivtv"

# For 2.6.23-gentoo-r5, pass video_br=2 to cx88_dvb

module_cx88_dvb_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="video_br=2"

# For 2.6.x series kernels, always pass vendor and product

module_usbserial_args_2_6="vendor=0x1410 product=0x2110"

# Always pass debug to ieee1394

module_ieee1394_args="debug"

Uwaga: Należy zwrócić uwagę na różnicę pomiędzy module_ a modules_. 
```

I co może być przyczyną, że nie chcą się w ten sposób ładować.

----------

## sherszen

Pokaż emerge --info, albo napisz jaką masz wersję baselayout. W >=2.0 powinno działać to co masz.. w przeciwnym wypadku ten drugi plik: echo vboxdrv >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## ramzes2008

Nie zwrociłem uwagi na to  :Smile: 

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

Już wszystko jasne

----------

